# Oettinger A3 Pics



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Here are the first official photos from Oettinger of their new A3 body kit. Note the new ‘OE’ decal on the side window of the car. With exterior design heavily inspired by the look of the new RS 4, the OEM theme is both obvious and quite handsome.
Oettinger’s A3 body kit created waves when the first digitally created images were released a year ago. Now the final product has been shown and the result is very close to those original pictures.
Oettinger promises further details and photos will follow shortly on the kit.
More photos here...
http://www.fourtitude.com/gall...inger#


----------



## oreo8716 (Oct 15, 2005)

if i ever get a kit this is my first choice undoubtedly


----------



## Ingolstadter (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: Oettinger A3 Pics ([email protected])*

Looks sick! Not too over the top, kind of accentuates exsisting faetures of the cars design. The black grill is uber sharp!


----------



## threethirteen (Mar 12, 2004)

*Re: (oreo8716)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oreo8716* »_if i ever get a kit this is my first choice undoubtedly

why dont you wait til a few more come out?


----------



## xgarage (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (threethirteen)*

super...super...super hot!
Thi is waht A3 should look like from the factory.


----------



## mixmaster-mo (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: (xgarage)*

hmm I think the front would look better without fogs....

HEY!! I have no fogs!!
joy


----------



## VWNUBEE (Jul 11, 2005)

Very Very NICE! Makes my desire to eventually upgrade, from my MKV Jetta to an A3, even stronger.


_Modified by VWNUBEE at 1:10 AM 1-17-2006_


----------



## Finn McCool (Dec 14, 2005)

That's a really sweet kit. Definetly makes the A3 look a lot more muscular.


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

Hmmm? 
- Adds weight.
- And a ton of earo drag.
- Lessens ground clearance
- Has that cross-tube to clear the rear battery on Quattro models.
- Probably costs as much as a top-of the line BBK or sound system.
But it sure looks SICK!


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (3dr A3 3.2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3dr A3 3.2* »_
- Has that cross-tube to clear the rear battery on Quattro models.


so that's why this thing is hanging so low . . . . .








i like everything but the sideskirts. They look like a complete afterthought to the kit. Otherwise, it all looks well blended.
Dave


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

Yup. And it's a shame too, as that rear valence is very, very nice. Fairly OEM-like as well, with the matte insert. 
Not crazy about the sideskirts either, and the front is very "fangy".


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (3dr A3 3.2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3dr A3 3.2* »_Yup. And it's a shame too, as that rear valence is very, very nice. Fairly OEM-like as well, with the matte insert. 
Not crazy about the sideskirts either, and the front is very "fangy". 

I agree. The rear is the best part of the kit. Too bad those wheels are extremely heavy . . . . I've always liked em.
Dave


----------



## andstillgoin (Jun 22, 2005)

*Re: (crew217)*

Wonder if it'll look less fangy on darker colors...


----------



## carygott (Nov 8, 2005)

*what model is it? 2.0 or 3.2Q with the ottinger mods?*

is it a 3.2?


----------



## Semtex (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: what model is it? 2.0 or 3.2Q with the ottinger mods? (carygott)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carygott* »_is it a 3.2?

2.0TFSI QUATTRO


----------



## navybean (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: what model is it? 2.0 or 3.2Q with the ottinger mods? (Semtex)*

what a beautiful kit


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: what model is it? 2.0 or 3.2Q with the ottinger mods? (navybean)*

i do like it a lot and love the rear valance, but you'd have to buy a whole seperate muffler to fit the apron.
awesome kit though.


----------



## get off my junk (Jul 8, 2002)

*Re: what model is it? 2.0 or 3.2Q with the ottinger mods? (ProjectA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ProjectA3* »_i do like it a lot and love the rear valance, but you'd have to buy a whole seperate muffler to fit the apron.
awesome kit though.

yea... i couldnt help staring at the pic of the backside... i guess, im more of an ass man..


----------



## navybean (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: what model is it? 2.0 or 3.2Q with the ottinger mods? (get off my junk)*

i wanted to ask. will oettinger make a kit for the new gti?


----------



## uv23 (Mar 5, 1999)

*Re: what model is it? 2.0 or 3.2Q with the ottinger mods?*

This kit destroys everything else on the market, easily. Very very nice, though I'd personally opt for the de-gilled front bumper. The quad exhaust is lovely.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: what model is it? 2.0 or 3.2Q with the ottinger mods? (uv23)*

Yeah, I know it would be faux, and expensive, and not easy to do. But, being a big fan of the RS 4 and the OE+ design philosophy, bear with me for a second as I mentally build my own car that I don't own.








I'd do a hybrid kit. Front and rear fascia would be Oettinger, skirts would be Oettinger or Audi Accessories, flares would be Nothelle, but blended so no seams visible and a smoother widebody as the RS 4 is.
Compliment it with RS 4 exterior mirrors, RS 4 Recaro seats, a flat bottom Euro RS 4 steering wheel, rear roll up windows and some Hartmann forged RS 4 replica wheels in 19s (pushed to the fender lip with spacers), and you'd have a pretty convincing RS 3 replica. Now under the hood.... I have no idea. Maybe a supercharged 3.2 if DSG could take it or a 3.6 FSI out of a Q7 once they're on the market and someone cracks one up.
Pics for reference....


----------



## RED WHIP (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: what model is it? 2.0 or 3.2Q with the ottinger mods? (uv23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uv23* »_This kit destroys everything else on the market, easily.

Yep.
Count me in, I expect to have pricing at the end of this month. Time to open up the wallet.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jens Luarca (Jul 19, 2000)

*Re: Oettinger A3 Pics ([email protected])*

As always with Oettinger... The best body kits of the world for VW / Audi cars !
Perfect ! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Semtex (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: what model is it? 2.0 or 3.2Q with the ottinger mods? (navybean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *navybean* »_i wanted to ask. will oettinger make a kit for the new gti?

End of February it should be done, I promise it is worth the wait!!


----------



## Semtex (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: what model is it? 2.0 or 3.2Q with the ottinger mods? (ProjectA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ProjectA3* »_i do like it a lot and love the rear valance, but you'd have to buy a whole seperate muffler to fit the apron.
awesome kit though.

Rear apron will come in a dual and single tip version...so you can use your stock muffler as well.


----------



## Peta (May 8, 2005)

*Re: what model is it? 2.0 or 3.2Q with the ottinger mods? (Semtex)*

yeah definately real nice..would be one of my first choices


----------



## navybean (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: what model is it? 2.0 or 3.2Q with the ottinger mods? (Semtex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Semtex* »_
End of February it should be done, I promise it is worth the wait!!










thanks for that. i love their pieces. also, how much are those Nothelle rims?


_Modified by navybean at 4:32 AM 1-22-2006_


----------



## Hobbs_R32 (Jan 5, 2005)

*Re: (3dr A3 3.2)*

i rarely say this about oett stuff, but i'm not really feeling it.
anyone know anything about the rumour that apr bought oett?


----------



## ashlynx (Dec 27, 2005)

*Re: new oettinger body kit*

Count me in, I expect to have pricing at the end of this month. Time to open up the wallet. 

It is the end of month.
Is there any price information on oettinger body kit?


----------



## swiftA4 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: new oettinger body kit (ashlynx)*

CEC says they are expecting the kit in March, and the prices about a month before that...


----------



## spoolin215 (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: new oettinger body kit (swiftA4)*

I love the rear and sides, not crazy about the front bumper though.


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: what model is it? 2.0 or 3.2Q with the ottinger mods? ([email protected])*

the nothelle kit is very 'elegant'. The pics i have seen show the rear spoiler to be somewhat saab-like. I like it, but its not as sport-derived as some of the other kits.







*sparx*


----------



## DrivingBliss (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: what model is it? 2.0 or 3.2Q with the ottinger mods? (limesparks)*

I really love this kit, and I don't think the side skirts detract from the overall look. If you look at the pictures, you can see that it extends lines created on the side of the front lip just under the vents.
This would be my first choice for a kit if I was in the market for one. I can't wait to see the prices CEC is going to put this at.
The nothelle kit isn't bad, but I'd rather not get a kit that involves putting spacers on the rims so that they sit flush to the fender flares.


----------



## CLN EURO (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: what model is it? 2.0 or 3.2Q with the ottinger mods? (DrivingBliss)*

i would like the kit without the gills though


----------



## DemianSP (Dec 27, 2005)

*Re: Oettinger A3 Pics ([email protected])*

That saturday i will drive with a few members of A3-quattro to Oettinger in Frankfurt. So we take a lot of pics and i will be make a video of the Sportback with the oettinger bodykit.
If i had that all, i post it here


----------



## 99Quattro2.8 (Sep 9, 2004)

*Re: Oettinger A3 Pics (DemianSP)*

nicely done


----------



## DemianSP (Dec 27, 2005)

*Re: Oettinger A3 Pics (99Quattro2.8)*

So here i am....back from Oettinger in Frankfurt.
It was a very nice day.
I had taken a lot of pics and a video. The pics can i post now. For the video you must wait for an few hours. A friend makes it small for PC.
Here a few details:
Der A3 auf den Bildern und Video ist immer noch der Prototyp.
Er wird in einigen Wochen mit einigen Verbesserungen komplettiert sein.
Hier mal was zur Erklärung.:
Es gibt das Kit mit und ohne Haifischkiemen
Die Lufteinlässe unter dem SFG werden auf 3 reduziert
Der Innenraum bekommt verbesserte Alu-Pedalerie
Die Carbonteile sind in vielen Farben 
Den Singleframegrill gibts in Schwarz matt, schwarz glanz, Alu gebürstet
erhältlich........und....und.....und.....
es wird ein großes Angebot an Zubehör kommen. Prospekt poste ich demnächst hier

Translation by google:
The A3 on the pictures and video is still the prototype. It will be completed in some weeks with some improvements. Here times which to the explanation: There is the kit with and without Haifischkiemen the air intakes under the SFG on 3 reduces the interior gets improved aluminum Pedalerie the carbon parts is in many colors the Singleframegrill gibts in black matt, black gloss, aluminum brushed available........und....und.....und..... a large offer will come at accessories. Folder poste I shortly here

Perhaps can NUVOLARI better translate








So here are the pics. Have fun
http://www.a3quattro-forum.de/....html


----------



## Semtex (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: Oettinger A3 Pics (DemianSP)*

Let me see if I can translate it a little better








The A3 in the pictures and video is still the prototype.
In a couple of weeks the final product will show all of the changes.
Just to explain what is going to change:
The kit will be availble with or without the new shark side gill.
The airintakes underneath the grill will be 3 instead of 4
The interior will receive new/better aluminium pedals
The carbon parts will be availble in several different colors
The singleframe grill will be availble in Matt black, high gloss black, and brushed aluminium
etc etc etc.
There will be a big list of accesories availble, I will post the catalog soon.


----------



## DemianSP (Dec 27, 2005)

*Re: Oettinger A3 Pics (Semtex)*

Thank you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I hope i became the Video quick


----------



## DrivingBliss (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: Oettinger A3 Pics (DemianSP)*

Thanks for posting pictures, they look great. I don't know how I feel about the carbon fiber trim yet, especially on the steering wheel. But the kit looks great. I can't wait to see the final body kit.


----------



## DemianSP (Dec 27, 2005)

*Re: Oettinger A3 Pics (DrivingBliss)*

The carbon in real looks very better than at the pics. The pics show it not so good. perhaps it is on video better. i hope i can post it at sunday


----------



## RED WHIP (Dec 10, 2005)

Stunning.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (RED WHIP)*

Here's the updated side gill design.


----------



## A2A2PQK (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Looking nice!!!!! on this new version!


----------



## uv23 (Mar 5, 1999)

*Re: (A2A2PQK)*

Very nice indeed. Huge improvement.


----------



## CLN EURO (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: (uv23)*

yeah....the new version looks better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DemianSP (Dec 27, 2005)

*Re: Oettinger A3 Pics (DemianSP)*

Here is the link to the video
http://www.a3quattro-forum.de/html/sportback.mpg


----------



## DemianSP (Dec 27, 2005)

*Re: Oettinger A3 Pics (99Quattro2.8)*

Another Oettinger 3.2 V6








http://www.a3-quattro.de/a3qua...3.pdf


----------



## RED WHIP (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: Oettinger A3 Pics (DemianSP)*


----------

